# One of my prints FINALLY sold!



## minicoop1985 (Nov 14, 2014)

So I've had my stuff in an art gallery (three framed prints) for about 6 months now. Today I got notified that one of my prints FINALLY sold. WOOT! For some reason, this is so much more satisfying than a happy client.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!11!!1!11!11!!! May I ask which one? Not to critique or anything, just genuinely interested


----------



## sm4him (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratulations, that's awesome!

I can tell you why *I* get greater satisfaction from a fairly infrequent sale of a print as opposed to a happy client.

The client is happy with what you provided them, but you never really QUITE know just HOW happy--it's more like you know they are satisfied enough to not demand their money back or anything, but did they truly love the work or was it just "good enough?"
Plus, for me, there is an element in working for a client where I am working to create what will please THEM.

But when I just create what pleases ME, and someone not only SAYS they like it, but plunks down real money just to have that work--that is way more satisfying to me, because it is much more of an "endorsement" of my creative work.


----------



## limr (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, guys! It was this one, which won the Photo Challenge this past February or March, I think.




Feuer und Eis by longm1985, on Flickr

Also printed it again for the craft show I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats!!!! I know I would be excited for sure.  So happy for you.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## pjaye (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 17, 2014)

A great shot for sure, really makes me want to set up a little studio in my apartment haha


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! What a wonderful feeling that must be!


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Dec 2, 2014)

That's an awesome shot; congratulations!

I love happy clients, but I love selling prints, too. If I could make a living with just the latter, man, life would be so much easier!


----------



## BillM (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 5, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 5, 2014)

Uhoh, not a virgin anymore.


----------

